# Topics > Arts > Music >  Yona, auxiliary human, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

auxuman.space

youtube.com/@auxuman3139

facebook.com/auxuman

twitter.com/auxuman

instagram.com/auxuman

Design and Creative Lead - Isabella Winthrop

----------


## Airicist

Yona - Oblivious (Written and performed by Artificial Intelligence)

Published on Jun 22, 2018




> YONA is an Auxuman® (Auxiliary Human) that writes lyrics and melodies and performs them, in collaboration with human producer (Ash Koosha). 
> 
> Taken from Yona's upcoming album "C" out 20 July 2018 via Realms.

----------


## Airicist

YONA - ONE

Premiered Sep 26, 2019




> Singer YONA releases new song "ONE" as part of an album along with other AI artists "AUXUMAN VOL.1" available now on Bandcamp auxuman.bandcamp.com 
> 
> Directed by Isabella Winthrop
> 
> Lyrics:
> 
> I never felt alone.
> You never said a word.
> I fell from my throne.
> ...

----------

